# Ridiculous dubai school fees!!!



## Purple_uk (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi all,

Ive been doing alot of research online with regards to dubai schools....the only thing that I can think about is how expensive the fees are!!! Lool. Im at a loss right now. I have looked at the KHDA website as many people here have advised...all the outstanding UK schools and most of the good ones are too pricey. Also, the waiting lists seem ridiculous too. 

So what does that leave us with? Anyone have any recommendations on "good" british schools that are reasonably priced and dont have a terrible waiting list? Preferably from personal experience.

My husband will be travelling out there next month so he will visit schools and enquire/apply. However, we want to get a good idea of what schools to visit and apply to without wasting our time and money.

Please any advice would be great...


----------



## olsontowers (Jan 18, 2011)

Also have a look at Dubai schools

We send our daughter to Repton, which is one of the more expensive schools here, but it's only a few hundred pounds more expensive than a good private school in the UK.

That's not to say its any better, but she seems very happy there, and ultimately, that's what any parent wants for their child.

You might also want to see whether the employer will make a contribution towards the cost of school fees.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Purple_uk (Nov 6, 2012)

olsontowers said:


> Also have a look at Dubai schools
> 
> We send our daughter to Repton, which is one of the more expensive schools here, but it's only a few hundred pounds more expensive than a good private school in the UK.
> 
> ...



Hi, thanks for your advice.

I had a look at repton, its a good school, however too expensive. I would'nt compare the schools in Dubai to any private school in the UK to be honest...in Dubai its more a business than anything else. 

Im looking for a more reasonable priced school which isnt ridiculously priced for no valid reason.


----------



## Purple_uk (Nov 6, 2012)

rocky123 said:


> hey Purple_uk - check out the websit as it just launched the comparison of all schools in the UAE including Dubai and Abu dhabi. You can see fees, waiting list, location, teacher to kids ratio etc...hope this helps


Hey, great website. I didnt come across it during my online research, so thanks for that, ill check it out


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

The UK private schools are all business' too, but they are more professional at hiding it from the pupils / parents!'


----------



## Purple_uk (Nov 6, 2012)

vantage said:


> The UK private schools are all business' too, but they are more professional at hiding it from the pupils / parents!'


Of course, any private school is a business but in the UK these private schools show great results and are worth the money. In Dubai the "outstanding" schools compare to the top uk "public" schools and still charge so much. Some of them charge more than the universities in the uk!


----------



## lil_hel (Jul 29, 2012)

Look at what the school offer curriculum wise and facilities then, when your in Dubai go and visit them all. 

The fees are a shock but employers will sometimes help with fees especially if they include it within contracts.


----------



## Purple_uk (Nov 6, 2012)

lil_hel said:


> Look at what the school offer curriculum wise and facilities then, when your in Dubai go and visit them all.
> 
> The fees are a shock but employers will sometimes help with fees especially if they include it within contracts.



Hi, yeah ive had a look through all the schools online...now the problem is the waiting lists! Lol. Nearly all have a huge waiting list. My husband just flew out there so he will call and visit them to see which ones we can apply to. I think its just a matter of applying anywhere that has a space available now...then, if we dont get a good school, we will just have to apply again in September to transfer him for the following year. 

We are hoping the company will help with fees as they are very shocking. We shall see. Thanks for your feedback


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

What a fascinating topic. 

I had no idea Americans would be so interested in pros and cons of certain schools in the UAE....



sarahamdan.iht said:


> /snip


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> What a fascinating topic.
> 
> I had no idea Americans would be so interested in pros and cons of certain schools in the UAE....


They arn't.


----------

